

Quest – From now on, this is a web browser - nerrot
http://getquest.co/index.php
v2 of the website is now live..still in development
======
none_for_me_thx
I don't understand the link name or what's going on with the page. "From now
on"? What? Like, before today Quest wasn't a browser? What's so special about
a web browser? The page doesn't have any answers.

The good news is the woman's smile is great.

~~~
nerrot
It's a quote I grabbed from Nest they had a billoard ad in San Francisco a few
months ago...it's to convey that from now on this is how you can browse the
web don't read into it so much :) all marketing. you can see the ad here I was
inspired from

[http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-kTPACMU9fPw/U7zRNEAfU_I/AAAAAAABYL...](http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-kTPACMU9fPw/U7zRNEAfU_I/AAAAAAABYL8/iRbjDk95UNk/s800/Nest+from+now+on+thermostat+billboard.jpg)

I left out the details to focus on pics and a video that's coming soon because
I'm focusing on not localizing too much as most of our users are outside of
the us...just being very strategic as I have to localise all of the messaging.
Still a work in progress.

The website was done in a few hours...still working on putting it together.
But you have to try quest out for yourself really to fully understand why it's
different.

But I'll work on adding a few pointers on the site Here is a tour video
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/4sg2j1c1kb1bz0q/qv.mov?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/4sg2j1c1kb1bz0q/qv.mov?dl=0)
me demoing Quest Some main features are better clutter free user interface, no
distractions.

Faster browsing speed

Private browsing as we auto delete history and cookies on close

Auto Paste function to automatically paste a url or text from the clipboard
into the address bar

Only browser you can use comfortably with one hand/finger on a iPhone 6 or 5
everything is gesture based

Pull to Refresh

....list goes on the rest you'll just have to discover for yourself.

------
iopq
It just has 4 lines of text and some pictures. I don't even know what it is.

~~~
nerrot
It's a mobile web browser it's free you should test it out.

~~~
greenyoda
Why should we spend time testing it out if you aren't even going to tell us
anything about it? Why is it better than other mobile browsers? (And most
mobile browsers are free.)

Also, if it's not open source, how do we know that your browser can be trusted
to handle sensitive data like bank account numbers and passwords?

------
nerrot
update to the website is now live...still a work in progress so it might be a
big buggy, so bear with me.

